# Building an orthodox reformed church



## NotWilling2Believe (May 10, 2016)

My pastor and the elders have a desire to reform our church. We recently talked about getting rid of the "praise and worship" and bring back the Psalter. I was able to purchase some Psalters and Confessions and Church Order from a friend of mine that is a PRC missionary.

How can we reform our church? 

We do not have a reformed seminary in Bacolod City, Ph.


----------



## Gforce9 (May 10, 2016)

Divino,
That is a tough question to be sure! "Changing" ecclesiology is up to the appointed officers of the church. Pray for them! May God grant them (and all of you) joy in worshipping Him as He has ordained. There is good material from the OPC and from the RPC. I gather the Heidelberg is your confession? A good and pastoral confession, indeed! Praying for all of you...


----------



## NotWilling2Believe (May 10, 2016)

Thank you for your prayers brother Greg. Yes the appointed officers want change. The question is how? We do not have many resources on hand and we do not have any seminaries to train us. We would love to study together, could you please post a link to those materials.


----------



## Guido's Brother (May 10, 2016)

Divino,

I have been involved with helping churches work towards reformation in the Philippines (mostly in Mindanao, but we've also done work in Luzon). My previous congregation in Canada has a project called Theological Assistance to the Philippines. They cooperate in this with another church here in Australia. If you are interested in getting connected with these efforts, send me a private message and we can talk further.


----------



## Edward (May 10, 2016)

You all shouldn't just be thinking about the officers. Major changes need to happen slowly and the congregation educated and brought along.


----------



## Gforce9 (May 10, 2016)

Edward said:


> You all shouldn't just be thinking about the officers. Major changes need to happen slowly and the congregation educated and brought along.



Divino,
Edward has brought up a good point; the officers are going to "spearhead" the change and are responsible to her Lord for the direction she leads, but the congregation must be brought along with love and forbearance. Pastor Bredenhof may be a good resource for you all. It is this kind of news that is a sweet aroma and encouragement to the bride of Christ......


----------



## NotWilling2Believe (May 11, 2016)

Thank you for your post brother Edward. How can we educate ourselves and the congregation?


----------



## hammondjones (May 11, 2016)

I would check out Dr. Clark's post linked below, at least for starters.

A Plan for Reforming Worship


----------



## jprince (May 11, 2016)

From everything I have read and seen you really do need to lovingly educate your congregation about this and show them why it is a benefit to change the worship. Not many things are more sensitive to people than music and changing that can cause volcanoes to erupt in the congregation. Not saying you shouldn't change the Worship, it's just if you could do it lovingly and slowly it's much better than blindsiding the congregation and possibly causing unintended controversy. 

I will say though that you are at a much better place than my church is at. To have the elders/staff on board is no small feat. I'll be praying for your church as it goes through this.


----------



## yeutter (May 11, 2016)

Divino; It sounds to me like you are off to a good start already. The Office Bearers of the Congregation are considering what reform should be brought to the "praise and worship" segment of the worship service and are considering using the Psalter. Continue to look to the Bible as your guide. Build a consensus among the office-bears of the congregation as you walk forward in Prayer. 

You have obtained some resources from a Protestant Reformed Missionary. That is a good start.

Follow-up on some of the other suggestions that have been made.

Prayer and educating the congregation patiently are important as youu walk forward.


----------



## py3ak (May 11, 2016)

Perhaps a Reformed church in the Philippines could help you:
https://www.facebook.com/pearlreformed/info/?tab=overview

Fellowship with those of similar heart in the same culture can be very encouraging.


----------



## NotWilling2Believe (May 12, 2016)

Thank you everyone. Any book recommendations on what a Reformed church is? So far I actually found What Is a Reformed Church?, Malcolm Watts.


----------



## reaganmarsh (May 12, 2016)

Hi Divino,

This short book is aimed toward North American Southern Baptist churches, but chapter 4 and the appendix at the end are focused and helpful in thinking through the steps and principles involved in reformation. 

I'm sorry that I don't know much about your culture, but perhaps some of the ideas in those sections will be transferable or adaptable for your local context. 

As far as not having a reformed seminary, you may consider Ekklesia Theological Seminary: http://www.chapellibrary.org/ekklesia-seminary/ Online, international, Reformed, no charge. Their director, Johnny White, is a friend of mine and a solid reformed baptist scholar (his PhD is from Southern Baptist Theological Seminary, where he studied under Tom Nettles). 

I will pray for you today as you seek to serve God and shepherd his people. 

Grace to you.


----------



## Jeri Tanner (May 12, 2016)

Calvin's "The Necessity of Reforming the Church" is important to read and understand also, I think. A sense of urgency is proper, it seems to me, as well as the need to be as gentle as possible in bringing these things to the people. After all, why make changes if these things are simply a matter of preference? But if these things are a matter of sinning or not sinning before God, then they should be changed yesterday. Rightly understanding the issues will produce the fear of the Lord, and that fear will be conveyed to those you speak with. Above all, pray: the Lord must work!

I would also recommend the encouraging and eye-opening book "Gradual Reformation Intolerable," by C. Matthew McMahon; it is probably more accessible than, and it expounds on, the principles found in Calvin's writing mentioned above. Dr. McMahon says that the purpose of his book is to be theologically practical; to "take the biblical principles of reformation, which were the practical out workings of the theology behind the word of God, and apply them to the contemporary church."


----------

